# Anyone have a heat shield on their shotgun?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

If so, where did ya get it and how do you like it?

I love the look on my shotgun but when I shoot the damn heat shield will work it's way loose and obstruct the ability to cycle. Pain in the Ass!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a Winchester 1300 from about 1998 to 2004. It had a heat shield on it, extra shot carrier on the side of the receiver, flashlight w/ pressure switch on the pump action, and a folding stock. I bought the heat shield locally at the time.

It was a pistol grip, but after shooting it 1x, I saw that the pistol grip doesn't really work that great. I ended up getting a pistol grip folding stock. 

I sold the gun because after 1 particular shooting range closed that let me shoot the gun on the rifle range, I had no place else to shoot it. It just sat there for years. With the 18 inch barrel, and metal folding stock (I don't bruise easily, but after a bunch of rounds thru the gun, I'd always end up with a yellow bruise on my shoulder) it wasn't conducive to skeet.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ummmm, what's it for? I have shot hundreds of rounds through my 870 in one session while shooting clays, and I've never burned my hand. You don't touch the barrel on a pump shotgun when you shoot it, so why do you need to be shielded from the heat?

If you just like the look, okay, but if it works loose all the time, it seems like way more trouble than it's worth. Especially since it doesn't actually do anything.

My defense shotgun is a pretty bare-bones, old Mossberg 500A Riot Gun. The only mods on it are useful ones: stock shortened to an LOP that fits short guys like me, and a sling.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got it just for looks...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have 2 1 semi & 1 pump both are short barreled and have been bumped by hot barrels


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I've got a Tac-Star heatshield on the Mossberg 500, but admittedly, it is just for looks - The retaining screws really need to be on tight to keep it in place. Honestly, if SHTF, I'd probably take it off in short order.

Now the Knoxx CopStock on the other hand, looks cool _and_ serves a purpose - if I couldn't use it I wouldn't have a pistol grip, period.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Ummmm, what's it for? I have shot hundreds of rounds through my 870 in one session while shooting clays, and I've never burned my hand. You don't touch the barrel on a pump shotgun when you shoot it, so why do you need to be shielded from the heat?
> 
> If you just like the look, okay, but if it works loose all the time, it seems like way more trouble than it's worth. Especially since it doesn't actually do anything.
> 
> My defense shotgun is a pretty bare-bones, old Mossberg 500A Riot Gun. The only mods on it are useful ones: stock shortened to an LOP that fits short guys like me, and a sling.


Well my front grip is not very big as you can see from the pic. So from time to time I tend to bumb the bbl. Especially when I reload since it is a pistol grip. If I cannot find a solution I will have to get a forward grip that is higher on the bbl (kind you would find on a standard shotgun)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think if I were going to replace the forend on a pump shotgun, I'd get the Surefire. It's large enough to give you something substantial to grasp, and has the option of using the "headlight."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

My shotguns are dual purpose. I have a Winchester 120 Pump, a Charles Daly Semi auto (bird hunting) and a Winchester Super X2 w/ a rifled slug barrel (deer hunting). They are all stock except for the 120, to which I added swivel sling mounts. I can use any of them for home defense.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I think if I were going to replace the forend on a pump shotgun, I'd get the Surefire. It's large enough to give you something substantial to grasp, and has the option of using the "headlight."


I would LOVE one! But...I kinda don't wanna drop $230 on one! :smt022


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I love my hogue tamer pistol grip and was wondering if anyone had tryed their froward grip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I briefly tried a tac grip on the pump of the WInchester I used to have. Holding the shotgun up with the typical pump grip is easy. It sure gets heavy fast when you use a front grip handle. It looks cool, but I didn't like it after a while....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

I would never waste my money on a heat shield. It serves absolutly NO purpose other than just for cosmetic looks.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maser said:


> I would never waste my money on a heat shield. It serves absolutly NO purpose other than just for cosmetic looks.


And which make/model shotgun(s) did you use to form this educated and expert opinion with??


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> I would never waste my money on a heat shield. It serves absolutly NO purpose other than just for cosmetic looks.


As I have stated, IT DOES SERVE A PURPOSE!!!! I have never been burnt with it on. But I have been burnt with it off. :smt076


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> As I have stated, IT DOES SERVE A PURPOSE!!!! I have never been burnt with it on. But I have been burnt with it off. :smt076


Been there. I burned myself several times with my shotgun until I put on the heat shield. It does kind of make it look cool though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Been there. I burned myself several times with my shotgun until I put on the heat shield. It does kind of make it look cool though.


Having never been burned by a pump gun, I'll have to take the word of the charred-finger crew here. Why not just get a thicker forend, though? It gives you more to grasp when you're running the gun hard, and it doesn't work loose.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Scooter your at it again. ROTFLMFAO....


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Having never been burned by a pump gun, I'll have to take the word of the charred-finger crew here. Why not just get a thicker forend, though? It gives you more to grasp when you're running the gun hard, and it doesn't work loose.


That is what I was thinking. I think I am going to put in an order for the hogue one. There is a few pics on one of my above posts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Funny thing about a heat shield is that even though the barrel don't burn you, the heat shield will. Like I said before my experiences with them aren't any different than without one. They are just for looks in my oppinion.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> Funny thing about a heat shield is that even though the barrel don't burn you, the heat shield will. Like I said before my experiences with them aren't any different than without one. They are just for looks in my oppinion.


Well I have no idea what kind of HS you were using but mine actually served a purpose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Well maybe it could be the environment you were shooting in and also the type of shooting you were doing. In my experiences it was in hot weather that was usually 100+ because I hate shooting in the cold or the rain. Cold bones make recoil hurt more and if you like shooting full powered slug loads through an 18.5" barrel with pistol grips then you know what I am talking about. Also too when I was using the heat shields I would be shooting as fast as I could pump the gun and try to keep my target moving. Shooting like that does make the gun heat up quite a bit.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd like to see ya shoot full powered slug loads thru a pistol grip shotgun 

I've seen it fly outta people's hands before doing that....


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'd like to see ya shoot full powered slug loads thru a pistol grip shotgun
> 
> I've seen it fly outta people's hands before doing that....


I'm very recoil hardened. Also too my shotgun not only has a pistol grip rear grip but also a pistol grip forend which does help control recoil a lot easier. I once tried rapid firing the full power slug loads while I had the regular stock and forend attatched and I almost fell down on the 3rd shot.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'd like to see ya shoot full powered slug loads thru a pistol grip shotgun
> 
> I've seen it fly outta people's hands before doing that....


I actually have no problem doing that. I can align my sites and hit what I aim at withough a problem.

One of my not so smart moves was shooting a slug through it one-handed. lol wrist hurt for a few day


----------

